# Audyssey app... did it ever materialize?



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

When I was reading about the current generation of receivers, one of the features I was specifically looking forward to was the "Audyssey app" that would allow users to tweak response curves for individual channels. It was a feature on the mid-high end models from the Denon and Marantz lines, but not very much was said about it other than the fact that Audyssey Pro was being phased out, and the app was expected to cost around $20.00.

Does this app actually exist? Has anyone tried it or seen it? If so, I would love to see some screen shots. The feature is mentioned in product literature from the AVR manufacturers, but I can't find anything from Audyssey giving any details, or even confirming its existence. 

:dontknow:


----------



## jagman (Jul 8, 2006)

To my knowledge it hasn't been released yet. I think a denon employee (denonjeff???) used to come on here on his own time and provide insight but stopped after too much criticisim. I don't know anything about thrue story behind him leaving nor do I care. Since he's gone I think it's one of those things where we won't know about it until it's released. I'm looking forward to it, though ?.

Sent from my T-Mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Actually, I had an astonishingly quick reply from Audyssey support after I posted here:

"Hello Owen,
The MultEQ app for new receivers is coming soon. Planned release date is March.
Features and details will be available after release.

Kind regards,
Audyssey Support"

So it's good to know it's still coming and not turned into vapourware. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

It will be very interesting to hear about, and even more interesting to HEAR.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

AudiocRaver said:


> It will be very interesting to hear about, and even more interesting to HEAR.


Absolutely. I'm kind of building up an expectation of getting a seriously dumbed down / neutered feature set, that basically does nothing. Just so I'm not disappointed. It has a lot of potential though. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I am also waiting for the MULTEQ app release. I recently purchased a Marantz av7033 pre amp that qualifies for the $20 app purchase. Chris from Audyssey mentioned mid Feb. Looks like the release has been pushed back to March.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

*BOOM! * And here it is.

https://www.denon.co.uk/uk/product/homecinema/avreceiver/audysseymulteqeditorapp 

Looks like it came out yesterday (or so) and is in use with feedback coming in. Most people report random crashing, but when the app works, they seem to like it. If anyone has it up and running, please post your impressions!


----------

